# New Brine Sprayer setup



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a friend who is has spent some time designing this Brine sprayer system. I plan on picking one up for the upcoming winter season to replace my Rocks Salt applications on my accounts. What do you guys think of the setup?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't do liquid, but.... Looks good.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I would be surprised if that machine can properly pre-treat pavement at 10 mph, but it looked to be spraying okay. Kubota will have the final say in this matter.

Michael


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Its rated to properly function at 8mph. He has been in the industry for a long time and is pretty well known in the Salt and Chem business. He came out with this new product last season and has already been selling to Landscapers I know. They are Happy with the product. I was just throwing out on here for others to check out. Once I lock in My big account this year, I will be looking at making a purchase, just need to figure out pricing per gallon comparing to the 50lb bags of Rock Salt I was putting down....


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't had time to build one this Summer so I may end up buying one.

But, don't plan on replacing rock salt all together with liquid de-icer. At least not the first year, you will most likely still need to apply rock salt during certain storms. I plan to only use liquids as a pre-treament this season and if I can use liquids for everything then I will. But i'm not putting all chips in that pot.

Michael


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

CowboysLC_DE;1829671 said:


> I haven't had time to build one this Summer so I may end up buying one.
> 
> But, don't plan on replacing rock salt all together with liquid de-icer. At least not the first year, you will most likely still need to apply rock salt during certain storms. I plan to only use liquids as a pre-treament this season and if I can use liquids for everything then I will. But i'm not putting all chips in that pot.
> 
> Michael


Yes, this will be a trial to see how well it does pre treating, and how well it does after plowing. I am headed on an ATV trip next week with the guy who selks them and some others that are in the landscape industry, so will be asking a lot of questions as we sit around the fire at night drinking some beers


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

What is the price tag?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe its right around $2400


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Several companies here switched to pre treating road ways and lime them but not happy with post treatment


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

86 CJ;1830003 said:


> I believe its right around $2400


 seriously? $2400? for that?.... $1,000.00 is a little more realistic for that thing...


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

edit: Sorry, those numbers I just posted were from a different dealer.

Michael


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can buy one from the guy who makes them on here for probably a really good price and way better product. Get it looks like a good little sprayer to start out with. I know its not really the same, but i pre treat my driveway and sidewalk and it works really good. Post treatment- for me depends on what tip i use shower or pencil but pencil works good just have to put more liquid down.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Its not some guy who made it in his back yard. He is a salt distributor that his been in the industry for 25 years. I have not seen a less expensive product that runs remotly and is as simple and light weight as it is. I will be with guys who have tested it in the industry next week.
As far as $1000, you could barely by a new descent tailgate spreader for that, so I don't think you can compare, go build your own and see what u spend. Please post links to similar systems for sale...


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

wow, I built my first sprayer years ago for a couple hundred bucks. 275 gallon tote with 3.8 gallon pump and spray bar with 5 sprayer tips cost me around $400 with all the fittings and hoses. Could only spray at a few mph even put 2 pumps on it. That's way too much for that unit. I run a gas pump now and can spray from 5 to 20 mph depending on the amount per acre.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I did a 20 second search for you.......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Liquid-Deic...190916?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item3a970b1c44


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1830898 said:


> I did a 20 second search for you.......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Liquid-Deic...190916?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item3a970b1c44


Thanks for all the great info guys, might look at building my own electric or gas setup now.

John


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

86 CJ;1830955 said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys, might look at building my own electric or gas setup now.
> 
> John


I would say go small gas, once you have the pump and spray bar setup, you can always increase the size/capability of tank/valves fairly easily.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

So small gas, likr a $300 pump from Harbor Freight? I am also not going to be able to mix my own brine, but will be looking at 275g totes to buy already mixed of something. I dont have storage for brine maker.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

86 CJ;1830996 said:


> So small gas, likr a $300 pump from Harbor Freight? I am also not going to be able to mix my own brine, but will be looking at 275g totes to buy already mixed of something. I dont have storage for brine maker.


Yes, As long as its a POLY type pump, that will work (no rust). Honda or Briggs & Stratton would be my choices.

Do you have an area of 2' x 2' 3' or 2' x 4' x4'? For the small quantity you seem to need, all you need is that much space. Actually there are many ways to make brine without a LARGE brinemaker. 1 of those involves using your sprayer pump and tank. All you need is 1 more small 100 gallon container?


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Not harbor freight, get the briggs with pacer pump from Tractor Supply. They have free shipping. But leave one for me, I went to the Elkton store today and they were out of the model I wanted. I'm gonna sit down and order mine after I eat this dinner.

Michael


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.ruralking.com/self-priming-centrifugal-pumps-for-agriculture-seb2ul-e5ic.html


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1831162 said:


> http://www.ruralking.com/self-priming-centrifugal-pumps-for-agriculture-seb2ul-e5ic.html


Thanks Jim

I will look into this pump and make a list of the rest of the things I will need to complete my project.


----------

